# Collaraholic.



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

That would be me :rockon: Harleigh just got a Ella's Lead collar a few weeks ago - which we absolutely LOVE... can't wait to show it off at Agility tomorrow night :biggrin:









.... and she's already getting two new ones.

She is getting a no-buckle collar from CollarMania in this print. I've had my eye on it for a little while and then I realized it was in the clearance corner... I couldn't pass on that one, now could I? :biggrin:









And my friend at OK Collars is making Harleigh a collar in this adorable Owl fabric!! She doesn't have a yellow collar yet, so I'm excited for this one too. 









This is in addition to the 14 million other collars she already has... but a girls gotta have variety right?! LOL 

So - am I the only Collaraholic out there? :wink:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

We would be but.. there aren't very many good looking boy fabric patterns out there :lol:


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tobi said:


> We would be but.. there aren't very many good looking boy fabric patterns out there :lol:


Man - sometimes it sucks having a girl. LOL Your right.. there is way to many cute fabrics out there for girls and I get sucked into way to many times. :tongue:


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

Tobi said:


> We would be but.. there aren't very many good looking boy fabric patterns out there :lol:


Same. There aren't very many cute, thin boy collars either. Most people sell 1/2" and up ): Chip just wears a little leather one...it goes with everything (he has more clothes than I do )!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I love that owl collar! It is so cute! 

Riddle has an absurd amount of collars. Um... Seven cloth Collarmania, one leather Collarmania, a leather Stillwater, a leather Ellas' Lead, and about ten to twelve Silverfoot martingales, plus a couple flat buckle Silverfoot. 

Melon only has two cloth Collarmania and one leather Collarmania, but give him time to catch up! :biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

My family always teases me about Uno's collars, he has way too many and I gotta stop browsing on etsy.com, its very addicting.


----------



## Angela Adams (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm a HUGE collar collector. My friend Jacki is having sale... Custom Dog Collars
Use coupon code: FIONA at checkout and save 20% off of your order. Good through 4/19.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Unfortunately, Mollie gets a new collar probably every 3-4 months or so and as she is now 4, thats a lot of collars. (and a lot of money). I get bored easily so I don't keep them, just donate them to the local shelter here. 
Windy the cat has 9 collars and 5 harnesses right now. And, thats not counting the ones that have also gone to the animal shelter.
The funny thing, and I can't work myself out, is that the one and only collar of Mollie's that I've fallen in love with and that hasn't bored me (yet) is a cheap one, Crazy Daisy by Lupine. No one else seems to like it though!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Well Harleigh is a Diva so she deserves every collar she has! :smile: 

Love her newest one, Nikki. Gorgeous!!


----------



## LunaRedmoon (Apr 17, 2011)

And I thought I was the only crazy one! I get collars all the time, just cause I like them. Alot of times Ill give them to people that need them...but my oldest remale, Lou Lou... has ALL the LuLu Pink Collars from walmart. (I think that alone is like...20? Since Ive had her forever lol and they come out with new ones each year). The current one she is wearing is an adorable Pink Reflective collar with little flowers on it. She goes between it and the black one with fushia paw prints. As well as her Pink and Black Harley Davidson Collar. She has the Bad to the Bone collar but doesnt wear it often. She has a red leather show collar, a black one, a custom leather collar with a decorative chain. Ummm.... She also has an adorable pink camo collar... a studded pink leather collar... a black one with firey blue guitar print... Fender collar... A cute fuzzy white collar with black music notes. she has a fur zebra collar... a cute lime green collar with cartoon skulls on it... (also has the blue, the pink, the orange, and rainbow versions of those...) a pink collar with red and purple hearts with a black rose lace print. And Multiple Denim collars edit to fit whatever is coming up or to match a special outfit ( XD like 40 of those...) 
and I am just naming what she wears MOST OFTEN! lol and collars I havent given away.... She literally has a full dresser full of nothing but just HER stuff. collars, jackets, skirts (little kids size 5t lol) shirts, bandannas... as well as tons of shoe boxes full of collars and charms and tags or whatever in the storage room 

>.> yes. i am the crazy dog lady ha ha

Riley is almost as bad. he has every harley davidson or choppers collar i can find or spot. SIX fender collars. god knows how many custom made collars he has (including on i had drawn a design and had fabric printed for with a dog/muffin with the word stud on it) 2 converse collars. currently wearing a navy blue studded collar. has a black show collar he never wore lol. a red collar with black skulls on it. just about every other skull collar i can find. also has some of the more manly LuLu Pink brand collars.

my little puppies started with designer hair bands when they were tiny tiny (3 weeks when i got them and started bottle feeding) Freya still fits the Toy/Small collars where her brother Jace is almost into a small/medium. Freya has all kinds of simple nylon collars of every color and shade. some with diamonds. as well as this cute black and pink one with princess on it.
jace has the tiniest leather stud collar thats a beige color. also has a tiny bad to the bones harley collar.

they are getting their collection up ha ha.

eclipse is a solid jet black pit/boxer. and she has every reflective collar design you could think of and at only 6 months already has 17.


this is not including the other dog's holiday collars. public collars, and house collars.
yes, my personal dogs are spoiled. very. spoiled. lol

also this isnt including harnesses, or leads. just the collars. once again, boxes full of those in storage and some i still use currently. and each dog, excluding the 2 tiny pups, has at least 3 back backs, but eclipse only has 1 as she is in training and hers is so cute and little!!!


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Love collar shopping, its a favorite down time hobby of mine. If I had more money I'd be in trouble. lol Boone has probably had at least 6 collars, he'll be 3 years old come the summer. Woof has had a lousy 3 and I'll have had him for a year in May. I'm keeping my eyes open for new collars, I like getting custom ones and leather... oh how I love leather.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I love looking at collars, but haven't had much money lately. Darla has a few bison and lupine collars. I want to get her a custom one too. Quinns first collar was a really nice black and rust colored leather martingale. It is still in fairly decent shape, but the suede got torn when a neighbor dog tried to start a fight. He has a skull print collar mania with his name embroidered. His newest on is a universal monsters print with Dracula and Frankenstein. I have my eye on a cool tiger print for him.

Angela Adams, your friend has some nice prints. If the sale lasted until my payday I'd get this for Quinn.
Red & Rust Harlequin


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

werecatrising said:


> Angela Adams, your friend has some nice prints. If the sale lasted until my payday I'd get this for Quinn.
> Red & Rust Harlequin


Blast it all, I just knew I shouldn't have opened this thread. 
I really, really like this collar too, and I am really trying, but it looks like I'm going to fall off the wagon and get her one.
It will have to be her Sunday best though as her and I don't travel well with fabric.
Man, I can't really be bothered buying nice stuff for myself, so why is it I can't stop buying stuff for the cat & dog??


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I just ordered this one for Duncan:









But the really bad thing is that I am still looking to order one from 2 Hounds Design too! :tongue1:

My husband thinks I'm crazy because the dogs have a few collars that I rotate with....What's wrong with a few more?? Right?!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I love that collar! Oh man now I want to buy another collar for my one dog, but then I have the others! My one has a collar from coach woohoo! My daughter got it at the coach outlet store its a really nice collar so that one stays but the other three I get like sports collars for a couple (we are for all the chicago teams except for the CUBBIES BOOOOOOO Gee though The Bulls are hot now and the blackhawks even though they have lost three are still in the playoffs! Woo as a matter of fact some of my gang are going to tonights playoff game~GEE talk about getting off track here ugh!!!) anyway so I need one for my one lab! Ok thats that gonna chekc it out now! GRRRRR I just knew I had to spend money today hahahahaha! So hard for me not too heehee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ummm yah just so everyone knows the Blackhawks won yesterday! The gaem some of my gang went to and what a sweet win it was 7 to 1 woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So we are still in it. just three more to win in a row saying a little prayer because thats going to be very hard but heck stranger things have happened heehee! Just had to share this with ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

I love looking at collars!! Spike only has one collar right now. This exact one. It's a nice collar. I really should get him at least another one. Give him a little variety for his many outings. This thread is not going to be good for me. :becky:


----------

